
Notes On Concurrent Ring Buffer Queue Mechanics - nkurz
http://psy-lob-saw.blogspot.com/2014/04/notes-on-concurrent-ring-buffer-queue.html
======
pepijndevos
Bookmarked! On first read I came as far as the unsafe ring buffer. It seems
very relevant to a problem I'm having.
[http://stackoverflow.com/q/23128715/183662](http://stackoverflow.com/q/23128715/183662)

------
mhaberler
I dont understand why 99% of the stuff published on queues & lock-free
datastructs is done in C++ - making it unusable for the obvious use cases: in-
kernel or kernel/userland application without rewrite (and re-bugging)

must be academic show-of-leg

~~~
mmaldacker
the example code is in java...

------
jgh
Useful info.

